# Erro acessando site do Gentoo através do Links

## Supermouse

Olá pessoal, após 1 mês de experiência com o Ubuntu resolvi testar o Gentoo, e consegui completar todos os passos da instalação com sucesso, inclusive com a rede e a conexão à internet funcionando, atualizei o portage e instalei o Links para ver os manuais online de instalação e configuração do Xorg e ambiente desktop.

No entanto, apesar do Links funcionar perfeitamente para as paginas do manual de instalação do CD do Gentoo, e apesar de funcionar perfeitamente com paginas como a do Google e a do Clube do Hardware, eu nao consigo acessar a pagina do Gentoo.

lembrei também q eu nao conseguia dar ping no site do Gentoo, mas podia perfeitamente pingar o google...

Isso aconteceu ontem à noite (GMT -3). alguém sabe me dizer se era problema do site estar fora ou se por um acaso eu tenho q alterar alguma configuração?

----------

## MetalGod

pode ser do teu dns... tenta mudar aqui consigo aceder perfeitamente   :Cool: 

----------

## Supermouse

eu estou usando dhcp... os DNS estao no modem e sao automáticos, e eu consigo conectar normalmente através do ubuntu...

de qualquer maneira, obrigado...

existe algum modo de configurar os DNS e ainda amanter o DHCP?

----------

## pilla

é só editar o arquivo /etc/resolv.conf e colocar lá os DNS server adicionais.

O que tem nesse arquivo na tua máquina? De repente, está mal configurado de alguma forma.

----------

## MetalGod

sim pelo menos e' o que parece...

----------

## Supermouse

olÃ¡ pessoal, perdao pela demora... sÃ³ consegui instalar um modo grafico (enlightenment 0.16) agora, e realmente eram os DNS meu problema... muito obrigado...

aproveitando o tÃ³pico, eu estou com problemas:

nao gostaria de ficar navegando como root, no entanto nao consigo fazer o usuario comum usar o portage. mesmo ele estando adicionado aos grupos wheel e portage, aparecem erros. se eu usar apenas emerge ele diz q eu tenho q ter privilÃ©gios de administrador para usar, e se eu usar com su ele reclama sobre emerge nao estar disponivel, alguma coisa assim. como root funciona normal...

eu tambÃ©m, apesar de ter conseguido configurar o teclado para ABNT2, nao consigo ver acentos, nem no xterm, nem no firefox. alguÃ©m sabe como devo proceder para habilita-los? (no firefox qualquer letra acentuada aparece como um "?". mas nas caixas de texto, como essa q estou digitando, aparecem normalmente...

tambÃ©m, alguÃ©m aqui conseguiu traduzir o firefox e o enlightnenment do gentoo para portuguÃªs? (de preferencia portuguÃªs BR).

desculpem por tantas questoes, mas essa eh a primeira distro linux q eu instalo do zero...

----------

## MetalGod

bem para ja parece que tens o encoding errado hehe

----------

## Vanquirius

Eu mantenho o www-client/links, já pensei que ia ter mais um bug para arrumar   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MetalGod

ainda bem que eu nao mantenho nenhum browser hehehe

----------

## errado

 *Quote:*   

> nao gostaria de ficar navegando como root, no entanto nao consigo fazer o usuario comum usar o portage. mesmo ele estando adicionado aos grupos wheel e portage, aparecem erros. se eu usar apenas emerge ele diz q eu tenho q ter privilÃ©gios de administrador para usar, e se eu usar com su ele reclama sobre emerge nao estar disponivel, alguma coisa assim. como root funciona normal...

 Tecnicamente não era para isso acontecer (o root não estar com o PATH correto após um 'su'). Enfim, navegue como usuário normal e quando precisar usar o portage use:

```
su -
```

Assim ele irá ler o PATH normal do root e tudo ficará ok.

 *Quote:*   

> eu tambÃ©m, apesar de ter conseguido configurar o teclado para ABNT2, nao consigo ver acentos, nem no xterm, nem no firefox. alguÃ©m sabe como devo proceder para habilita-los? (no firefox qualquer letra acentuada aparece como um "?". mas nas caixas de texto, como essa q estou digitando, aparecem normalmente...

 Para localização, dê uma olhada AQUI.

 *Quote:*   

> tambÃ©m, alguÃ©m aqui conseguiu traduzir o firefox e o enlightnenment do gentoo para portuguÃªs? (de preferencia portuguÃªs BR).

 O E16 não lembro de ser traduzido, então não posso lhe ajudar. Já o Firefox, você pode baixar pelo próprio FTP um xpi (instale como uma extensão) que traduza-o. Para o Firefox 1.5, por exemplo, você precisaria baixar ESSE arquivo.

[]'z

----------

## Supermouse

wow, valeu...

eu tinha desistido do Gentoo, mas agora eu estou aproveitando as minhas férias pra deixar ele afinadinho, inclusive ja está como distro principal...

praticamente tudo resolvido quanto a linguagem, soh falta eu ajeitar bem o Window Manager, deixar os programs q eu quero rodando e talz...

----------

## Supermouse

ok, o problema do emerge continua...

eu usei su - root emerge e deu o seguinte erro:

/usr/bin/emerge: line 6: import: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 7: os.environ[PORTAGE_CALLER]=emerge: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 8: sys.path: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 10: import: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 12: import: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 13: from: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 14: from: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 16: import: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 17: import: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 18: import: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: emerge: line 21: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/usr/bin/emerge: emerge: line 21: `spinner_msgs = ["Gentoo Rocks ("+os.uname()[0]+")",'

e se eu uso su -root emerge, aparece o seguinte erro:

/bin/bash: line 0: /bin/bash: emerge: invalid option name

aí, tipo assim, sei la...

----------

## Vanquirius

Um pouco bizarro. Você tem o python instalado aí né?

Se tudo mais falhar, dê uma olhada em:

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE

Que orienta como instalar uma tarball de "resgate".

----------

## Supermouse

ok, perdoem o ignorante q nao sabe nem como funciona o su...

agora eu entendi como fazer, eh soh dar su - root, por a senha e depois dar emerge...

soh q o cabeça de !@#$!@#$! aqui estava tentando fazer direto, por estar acostumado com o Ubuntu...

isso eh pra mim aprender a pesquisar um puco antes de perguntar as coisas nos fóruns...

----------

## pilla

no ubuntu, usas o sudo, que também pode ser instalado no gentoo.

----------

## Supermouse

eu instalei o pacote app-admin/sudo, e configurei através do visudo, mas sempre q eu tentava usar o sudo (até mesmo sudo -l como root) eu recebia a seguinte mensage: "could not open /etc/sudoers: Permission Denied"

depois de tentar muitas e muitas vezes resolver esse problema, eu desisti, e depois aprendi a mecher no sudo...

para

no embalo: alguém conhece um programa para linux, de preferencia q tenha no portage, para gerenciar teclados multimidia? o meu conta com as teclas reguladoras de volume, mudo, abrir player, avançar, retroceder, play/pause, stop, e-mail, refresh, stop (para navegador), back, www, forward, search, favorites, sllep, calculadora e Meu Computador...

mas, na verdade, um programa q gerencie apenas as funçoes de volume e player ja esta bom...

----------

## Vanquirius

x11-misc/lineakd

----------

## Supermouse

blz, obrigado...

o resto estou me virando... (vcs podem nao acreditar, mas é muito dificil montar um desktop linux praticamente do zero sem nem saber o nome dos programas...

----------

## Vanquirius

Sem problemas. Você também tem um teclado da MS (julgando que você tem os mesmos atalhos que o meu)?  :Smile: 

----------

## Supermouse

nao, o meu eh da Genius...

mas nao consegui configurar aquele programa direito, por hora vou deixar como está, depois eu pesquiso mais... primeiro quero deixar no minimo o basico funcionando...

agora, alguém aqui entende de enlightenment? até agora só tinha trabalhado com Gnome, um pouco de KDE e uim minimo de Fluxbox, mas adorei o enlightenment, aprendi mais ou menos como configurar os menus e tal, mas tem umas coisas q estaop me deixando louco:

1 - como eu faço pra rodar um comando no terminal? eu queria rodar meus joguinhos roguelikes com um clique, mas elçes tem q rodar num terminal, e eu nao sei como fazer isso.

2 - certos programas, como o Gimp, o XMMS e os Writer do OpenOffice funcioanm perfeitamente bem quando eu os rodo a partir de um terminal, e no entanto, apesar de aparecerem normalmente no menu suspenso do enlightenment (q eu configurei), nao rodam de jeito nenhum. o comando está correto, mas simplesmente nao acontece nada quando eu clico. quando eu acesso o xmms e o Gimp no terminal, aperec o seguinte aviso:

Gdk-WARNING **: shmget failed: error 38 (Função não implementada)

nao sei se serve de alguma coisa, mas o CHFLAGS está em march=athlonxp (meu processador) -O2 -pipe, e as únicas variáveis de USE q eu alterei foram -gnome -kde (uma vez q eu nao pretendo usar nenhum dos dois, nao preciso q os programas tenham suporte a eles. mesmo assim mantive o gtk e o qt, para evitar problemas com K3Bn e Gimp...

alguém pode me ajudar?

----------

